# Ravena, KY Cream and Black (F) 4yrs. old Very Neglected



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Ravenna, KY | GREY
  
   
*GREY
*

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Ravenna, KY *

Large • Adult • Female 

    
GREY'S OWNER HAS TO GO TO THE HOSPITAL AND NO LONGER KEEP HER.SHE IS A PUREBRED AND IN ROUGH SHAPE GETS ALONG WITH OTHER DOGS BUT DO NOT KNOW ABOUT CATS, SHE LOVES KIDS AND NOW SHE IS IN NEED OF A HOME AND PLENTY OF FOOD TO FATTEN THIS GIRL UP. SHE IS EXTREMELY THIN. AND HAS BEEN NEGLECTED. SHE IS 4 YRS OLD. SHE IS A FRIGHTENED OF STORMS.







July 8, 2011, 1:39 pm


*More about GREY*


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Bump


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

listing gone


----------

